

YC blog - eru

This little text field can contain a lot of text.  Enough for blog entries.  So it might be an interesting idea to publish a blog directly on this page.<p>It might not be a good idea for the community though.  If the blog is any good - you will get some regular readers.  They may vote up your entries - which will pollute the front page.<p>If I had anything to say I would probably do it myself - just because it's possible.  But I guess I am just to lazy and elliptical.
======
pg
The threads page (<http://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=eru>) is a kind of
de facto microblog.

I wouldn't recommend using toplevel submissions as blog entries, because it
would amount to self-submitting every post to news.yc. But if people wanted to
use news.yc as a blog platform, I'd be open to it. It would only take about 10
lines of code. Does anyone?

~~~
kirubakaran
Can you please allow us to see more entries in the 'threads' page? (perhaps
with a 'more' link)

Yup HN Blog Platform would be cool.

~~~
dcurtis
This is the feature I want most of anything. Why can't the threads page go on
forever, paginated?

~~~
apu
My guess is that this was done to prevent trolls from going through someone's
entire comment history and downmodding everything. (Not that this is
impossible to do currently, but it's tougher than it would be if a user's
comments were paginated out to infinity).

Or it could just be a feature that was left out for lack of time/motivation.

~~~
dcurtis
I assume the latter. After a week or so (I think), the downmod button
disappears from all comments.

------
iamelgringo
++ for YC Blog platform

------
PStamatiou
<http://wordpress.com> ?

